# LSI megaCLI vs mfiutil, what's the story?



## ssanders47 (Jun 2, 2011)

It appears that megaCLI in the ports of FreeBSD 8.2 has been downgraded. Does this mean that mfiutil is the preferred CLI for LSI controller going forward?

Thanks


----------

